
Israeli Scientists Develop Bacteria Which “Eat” Carbon Dioxide - belltaco
https://weather.com/en-IN/india/science/news/2019-11-28-israeli-scientists-develop-bacteria-eat-carbon-dioxide
======
gus_massa
> _In addition, they have inserted a gene in the bacteria that allows them to
> receive energy from a substance called formate._

These bacteria don't "eat" Carbon Dioxide, they just eat formate
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Formate](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Formate)
instead of sugar.

